# قــوانــيــن الـقـسـم



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

السادة أعضاء القسم الكرام تحية طيبة وبعد ،،، 
إن النظام أساس العمل في أي مكان .. و لا بد من قوانين نتبعها جميعاً للمحافظة علىالنظام في القسم ..
و هذه القوانين وضعت للتنظيم .. و لمصلحتكم جميعاً .. لذانرجوا من جميع الأعضاء و الزوار إحترام شروط و آداب القسم و الأخذ بهالأنها لم توضع إلا لتحقيق الفائدة و الرقي بالقسم و الوصول للهدف المنشود منإنشاء القسم .​ 
مشرف قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء ​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

*القوانين العــــــامة*

*شروط و أحكام و قوانين المنتدي *​ 


*اضغط هــــنا *
:81:​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

*شروط و أحكام و قوانين القسم*

شروط و أحكام و قوانين القسم ​ 
1- كتابة الموضيع الخاصة بهندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء فقط والالتزام بعدم عمل موضوع مخالف لنشاط القسم .

2- يرجى الابتعاد عن تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في القسم وذلك باستخدام خاصية البحث قبل طرح الموضوع الجديد للتأكد أن الموضوع لم يتم طرحه من قبل

3- يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل ( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ 
 
4- احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل القسم 
 
5- تمنع كتابة المواضيع أو الردود كاملة بغير اللغة العربية ....و يسمح بكتابة المصطلحات و الكلمات التي يصعب ترجمتها بأي لغة.​ 

يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى. ​ 


هذه الشروط و القوانين لم يتم وضعها إلا من أجل مصلحة الجميع و مصلحة الملتقى .
​
ملحوظة هـــامة سوف يتم اضافة قوانين اخري او تعديلات لذا نرجو من السادة الاعضاء متابعه القوانين .


----------



## مهاجر (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك اخي محمد ... وبإذن الله ما اضفته يكون عامل مساعد لتميز القسم وتميز اعضائه

بالتوفيق لجميع اعضاء وزوار قسم هندسة التكييف والتبريد

اخوكم
ابو محمد


----------



## مهاجر (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني اعضاء قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف نبارك لكم إضافة مشرف جديد للقسم *"ابن العميد"* ... اسأل الله ان يكون عوناً لكم في تسيير أمور القسم بما يعود للصالح العام في تميزه.

الأخ ابن العميد ليس بجديد عليكم وكلكم على علم به وبمشاركاته في قسم التبريد والتكييف...

بالتوفيق للجميع

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بخصوص القوانين لضبط حركة سير تثبيت المواضيع للصالح العام بعد رؤية المشرفين وتقييمهم للموقف والحاقا لما قدمة الأخ المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح من قوانين لخدمة الاعضاء والقسم ولزيادة العملية الديمقراطية ومن باب قوله تعالي (وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى بَيْنَهُمْ ) -سورة الشوري ايه رقم 38- قررنا الاتي: 


مادة 1 ( فصل الاعضاء ) :
*صوت العضو المتميز 5 نقاط
*صوت العضو الفعال جدا 3 نقاط
*صوت العضو الفعال 2 نقطة
*صوت العضو 1 نقطة

مادة رقم 2 ( فصل الاعضاء ) :
إذا بلغ تصويت الاعضاء لموضوع ما للتثبيت او لإلغاء التثبيت 20 نقطة فأكثر يتم تثبيت الموضوع او الغاء تثبيته خلال مدة اقصاها يوم علي ان يكون التصويت في موضوع مستقل بمعرفة أحدهم بالتنسيق بين الاعضاء المصوتين علي ان يكون تصويتهم خلال نفس يوم عمل الموضوع المستقل.

مادة 3 (فصل الاعضاء) :
إذا اختلف الاعضاء-لاقدر الله- بين مؤيد ومعارض لتثبيت موضوع او عدمه يتم الفصل بطرح الاصوات الاقل من الاكثر فإذا بلغت 20 نقطة او اكثر يتم تطبيق المادة رقم 1

مادة 4 (فصل الاعضاء) :
تطبيقا للديمقراطية لا مانع من مناقشة الاعضاء لبعض القوانين للتعديل فيها او لتطويرها اذا لزم الامر للصالح العام بعد موافقة الادارة علي ان يتم التصويت للقانون الجديد بأكثر من 40 نقطة مع الاحتفاظ بحق الادارة في رفض الطلب اذا تبين لها غير ذلك. 

(( هذة المواد قابلة للتعديل من قبل المشرفين بإضافة او بحذف او بتعديل لزيادة تفعيل أداء القوانين لصالح الاخوة الاعضاء والقسم ))
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

